# Try a Ted's Made by Hand cigar for free?



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

First off..not affiliated with the company. Just trying to give some of my CS BOTLs a free smoke to try and also trying to help the national sales director, Erik, with some feedback (he did give me some free smokes for the effort :tu). He's looking for some honest and candid reviews of their new product, Ted's Made by Hand. Erik thought this forum would give a good cross-section of America's truest cigar smokers. It's a win/win!

I received a freebie from a local B&M owner and I reviewed it last month. I thought it was a good cigar, fitting my likes in a smoke. I couldn't find any of these smokes anywhere, so I contacted the company for a couple of trial sticks. Erik was kind enough to send me 5 samples and they were sent to some list members that wanted to try them. Since then, we've been emailing back and forth and he's willing to send out some free Ted's to CS members who are willing to review the product. The review can either be sent to me via PM or we can keep hurricane6's latest review going, adding your own review. I will then forward Erik the results. Here's how it works:

 -You must have 100 posts or 2 trader feedback to participate.
-The offer is open to the first 100 to add their name to the list and PM me their addy to forward to Erik. He promised to only use it for the free offer.
-I will send Erik the addresses in groups of 10. He will then let me know when the sticks leave their humidors via 1st class mail.
-You honor the free smoke commitment by giving a review.
 
Since they are a small batch producers, they will start with 100. If more than 100 are interested, he said they may bump it to more. Start the list by putting the number and your name (example - 1. joeblow07). Each to reply copy the list and add the next number and your name. *(You must copy the list and add your name to the list. Don't just PM me. If you're not on the list, so sorry. This way I can track it easier)*. We stop at 100 (until further notice). Copy, list, and PM me and we'll get it rolling. It's like a free group buy!

1.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

1. glking


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. nozero


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

WTG Jamie!!! Nice job!I'd bump ya again if I could!:tu


----------



## GHC_Hambone (Jun 12, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone

Thanks!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

GHC_Hambone said:


> 1. glking
> 2. auradefect
> 3. boonedoggle
> 4. homeless_texan
> ...


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. Beer Doctor


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. Beer Doctor
17. jjefrey


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey


----------



## intrudahridah (Jun 7, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. intrudahridah


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. intrudahridah
20. Glacierman


----------



## Bomber (Jul 7, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. intrudahridah
20. Glacierman
21. Bomber


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. intrudahridah
20. Glacierman
21. Bomber
22. smokinpoke


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. intrudahridah
20. Glacierman
21. Bomber
22. smokinpoke
23. gvarsity


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. intrudahridah
20. Glacierman
21. Bomber
22. smokinpoke
23. gvarsity
24. bobarian


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Updated list:

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity

Two names have been removed due to not meeting the 1st rule of 100 posts or 2 trader feedback. Sorry, want to keep it fair.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I'll do it.

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum
26. erictheobscure


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum
26. erictheobscure
27. Mikey202


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum
26. erictheobscure
27. Mikey202
28.NEOFLEX


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum
26. erictheobscure
27. Mikey202
28.NEOFLEX
29. Darrell

Thanks! :tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

1. glking 
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum
26. erictheobscure
27. Mikey202
28.NEOFLEX
29. Darrell
30. No1der


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

1. glking
2. auradefect
3. boonedoggle
4. homeless_texan
5. nozero
6. bazookajoe
7. [ot] loki
8. Razorhog
9. JaKaAch
10. Snakeyes
11. Bamadoc77
12. jpa0741
13. OZ
14. Syekick
15. GHC_Hambone
16. awsmith4
17. Beer Doctor
18. jjefrey
19. Glacierman
20. Bomber
21. smokinpoke
22. gvarsity
23. Oilman
24. Dan_
25. Jimmie The Mum
26. erictheobscure
27. Mikey202
28.NEOFLEX
29. Darrell
30. No1der
31. Scoot


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Here's what I have so far. I will send out the first 25 to Erik tomorrow. He may send them all out or go by the 10 each shipment method. I'll post what I find out. I still need a couple addresses:

For Snakeyes, I will be checking on the possibility of mailing to Canada. We never talked about that. Sorry. 

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Sounds like fun. Count me in.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32.volum

I'm in.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32.volum
33. Smoked


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Seems really interesting. I always like to support the small guy. Let's see what they can do!

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38.casadooley


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

casadooley said:


> 1. glking - Address received
> 2. auradefect - Address received
> 3. boonedoggle - Address received
> 4. homeless_texan - Address received
> ...


:chk


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101


----------



## Horselington (Jul 11, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

So I need 100 posts _OR_ 2 trader feedback right? If I qualify, I'd love to try/review a new smoke!

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I left out the top 31 which I am working on, keep the list going from here. Looks like a great response!

32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. St. Lou Stu


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

41. DBall
42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Just sent the first 25 names to Erik, sans *smokinpoke*, who seems a little confused.

More to follow. My mailbox runneth over! :chk


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The second 25 are all accounted for. I will start working on them:

26. erictheobscure - Address received
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Address received
29. Darrell - Address received
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum - Address received
33. Smoked - Address received
34. rack04 - Address received
35. Fumioso - Address received
36. sspolv - Address received
37. mastershogun - Address received
38. n3uka - Address received
39. casadooley - Address received
40. Jason_of_texas - Address received
41. DBall - Address received
42. davemo - Address received
43. rehbas21 - Address received
44. Cricky101 - Address received
45. Horselington - Address received
46. netminder - Address received
47. wes888 - Address received
48. sanitariumite - Address received
49. BillyBarue - Address received
50. BroNeilson - Address received


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

42. davemo
43. rehbas21
44. Cricky101
45. Horselington
46. netminder
47. wes888
48. sanitariumite
49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

The second set of 25 are on their way. 50 down, 50 to go!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

bobarian said:


> 49. BillyBarue
> 50. BroNeilson
> 51. kvaughan
> 52. BigFrankMD
> ...


78. Virginia_Dave


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

_49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian_
_78. Virginia_Dave_


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79._icehog3_


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79.icehog3
80. TX_toker


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79.icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

1. glking - Address received
2. auradefect - Address received
3. boonedoggle - Address received
4. homeless_texan - Address received
5. nozero - Address received
6. bazookajoe - Address received
7. [ot] loki - Address received
8. Razorhog - Address received
9. JaKaAch - Address received
10. Snakeyes - Address received gonna check
11. Bamadoc77 - Address received
12. jpa0741 - Address received
13. OZ - Address received
14. Syekick - Address received
15. GHC_Hambone - Address received
16. awsmith4 - Address received
17. Beer Doctor - Address received
18. jjefrey - Address received
19. Glacierman - Address received
20. Bomber - Address received
21. smokinpoke - Awaiting address PM
22. gvarsity - Address received
23. Oilman - Address received
24. Dan_ - Address received
25. Jimmie The Mum - Address received
26. erictheobscure - Awaiting address PM
27. Mikey202 - Address received
28. NEOFLEX - Awaiting address PM
29. Darrell - Awaiting address PM
30. No1der - Address received
31. Scoot - Address received
32. volum
33. Smoked
34. rack04
35. Fumioso
36. sspolv
37. mastershogun
38. n3uka
39. casadooley
40. Jason_of_texas
41. DBall
42. gromit


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

SilvrBck said:


> 49. BillyBarue
> 50. BroNeilson
> 51. kvaughan
> 52. BigFrankMD
> ...


82. earnold25


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

49. BillyBarue
50. BroNeilson
51. kvaughan
52. BigFrankMD
53. BostonMark
54. FishForFREE
55. macjoe53
56. Sawyer
57. Coz77
58. robb01
59. leominsterjim
60. macms
61.Cigarmark
62. WyoBob
63. Giovanni
64. Tuxguy
65. Troop_Lee
66. RGD
67. Smokey Bob
68. dunng
69. Linder
70 St. Lou Stu
71. Triolent
72. tedrodgerscpa
73. joecrouton
74. Scud
75.dogsplayinpoker
76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79.icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. earnold25
83. mindflux


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Gromit threw the list off, so here's the revised version. 

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux


----------



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

please add me to the list

85. canadasmokes


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

jjirons69 said:


> Gromit threw the list off, so here's the revised version.


Sorry about that, fellas....my cuttie pastie thing lost the second half. :hn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! :tu


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

What a phenomenal turn out! Only 10 more requests and this FREE group buy is done. :ss


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

51. kvaughan - Address received
52. BigFrankMD - Address received
53. BostonMark - Address received
54. FishForFREE - Address received
55. macjoe53 - Address received
56. Sawyer - Address received
57. Coz77 - Address received
58. robb01 - Address received
59. leominsterjim - Address received
60. macms - Address received
61.Cigarmark - Address received
62. WyoBob - Address received
63. Giovanni - Address received
64. Tuxguy - Address received
65. Troop_Lee - Address received
66. RGD - Address received
67. Smokey Bob - Address received
68. dunng - Address received
69. Linder - Address received
70 St. Lou Stu - Address received
71. Triolent - Address received
72. tedrodgerscpa - Address received
73. joecrouton - Address received
74. Scud - Address received
75.dogsplayinpoker - Address received

This third set of 25 went to Erik this morning. He thanks everyone for their interests. I have a BBQ contest this weekend with my dad :tu, so I'll send the last 25 on Monday.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
__________________
91. STIG


----------



## Vegas Smoker (May 26, 2006)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Re: Try a Ted's Made by Hand cigar for free? 

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2


----------



## WoppA (May 17, 2007)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2
94. WoppA


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2
94. WoppA
95. smokin5


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Ohhhh put me in.

D


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> 76. themoneycollector
> 77. bobarian
> 78. Virginia_Dave
> 79. icehog3
> ...


96. smokepiper


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2
94. WoppA
95. smokin5
96. smokepiper
*97. Irons*

Thanks! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks! 
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2
94. WoppA
95. smokin5
96. smokepiper
97. Irons
98. Mr.Maduro


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

2 more to go.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks!
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2
94. WoppA
95. smokin5
96. smokepiper
97. Irons
98. Mr.Maduro
99. Tripp


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Who will be the lucky last entry? :ss


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm already in.

Should be interestin'.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I'll go twice! :ss:tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

That's correct, only one more! Who will it be???? o


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

76. themoneycollector
77. bobarian
78. Virginia_Dave
79. icehog3
80. TX_toker
81. SilvrBck
82. Gromit
83. earnold25
84. mindflux
85. canadasmokes
86. croatan
87. Fenway
88. BigDawgFan Thanks!
89. Smokin' Machinist
90. TXMatt
91. STIG
92. Vegas Smoker
93. TimButz2
94. WoppA
95. smokin5
96. smokepiper
97. Irons
98. Mr.Maduro
99. Tripp
100. coryj


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Coryj! My Hero!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hot damn! Glad you squeaked in, Cory! This Freebie Group Buy is offically over!!!!!! :chk

Erik said he hopes to ship the 1st 75 on Monday, straight from the company humidor. I'm still missing a few addresses from this last 25 list and I will forward them to him on Monday, also. Hopefully cigars should be arriving by the middle to end of next week.

Remember, post a review in the non-habanos section and to keep the impact low, use *hurricane6's link*. Or PM the review to me and I'll pass it on.

Thanks for all the RG bumps and kind words, I know you guys would've done the same thing given the opportunity. :tu


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

76. themoneycollector - Address received
77. bobarian - Address received
78. Virginia_Dave - Address received
79. icehog3 - Address received
80. TX_toker - Address received
81. SilvrBck - Address received
82. Gromit - Address received
83. earnold25 - Address received
84. mindflux - Address received
85. canadasmokes - Address received
86. croatan - Address received
87. Fenway - Address received
88. BigDawgFan - Address received
89. Smokin' Machinist - Address received
90. TXMatt - Address received
91. STIG - Address received
92. Vegas Smoker - Address received
93. TimButz2 - Address received
94. WoppA - Address received
95. smokin5 - Address received
96. smokepiper - Address received
97. Irons - Address received
98. Mr.Maduro - Address received
99. Tripp - Address received
100. coryj - Address received

All addresses received and we're all done but the waiting and smoking.

And, yes, the BBQ was a *huge* success! Place 5th out of 59 (trophy and $400). Had lots of smokes this weekend courtesy of Ron1YY, Tedrodgerscpa, The Dakotan, Reggiebuckeye, and Shaggy.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

*UPDATE

*The first 75 free smokes left Kentucky on Friday. The last 25 will hit the mail tomorrow. Enjoy them guys!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Got mine this morning. I'll try to fire it up within the next couple of days and get a review up.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> *UPDATE
> 
> *The first 75 free smokes left Kentucky on Friday. The last 25 will hit the mail tomorrow. Enjoy them guys!


My wife just handed me a ted's box. Nice packaging.
Thanks jjirons69:tu


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

Just got mine in the mail--wasn't expecting such a fancy box! The smoke looks pretty good. Will let it rest in the humidor for a week or two before trying.

:tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

MIne arrived today, crazy promo box. Smells good, gonna rest till thurs tops!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Got mine today too! Excellent packaging! I too want to give this baby the benefit of the doubt and give her a few days in the humi! :ss


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Got mine today. A box of those would be a crazy amount of packaging.  

Mine was a little dinged up. From the packaging I would have to assume that happened pre-packing since it was pretty safe the way it was shipped. There is a tear in the wrapper near the head like some nicked it with a fingernail. It also has dinged up foot and some dark looking gummy spots like dirty vegetable gum used to close the cap. Not complaining mind you just sharing the things that seemed to be different from others. 

I hope to smoke this and write the review this weekend.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got mine in the mail today. I think I might let you guys do the whole waiting thing. If I can get some time to myself tonight I'm smoking it.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

I got mine today too, it has a nice earthy smell. I will fire it up this weekend after a little rest in the humi. If I can wait that long. :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Question, are we supposed to be smoking these on delivery, or can the review wait for a few days so the cigar can have a little rest? Thanks!
Adam


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

They're your cigars, treat them as you would any other. Personally, I let mine rest at least a week right OTT. If you want to wait longer, that's fine. When you do get around to smoking it, the national sales manager for Emprise Cigars, Erik, would like an honest and candid review. That's all he asked for, so I'm passing on his request. He was extremely excited about the quick and thorough turnout for the free 'group buy' offer. I guess he figures word-of-mouth is the best advertisement.


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Got mine today too. I'l let it normalize in the humi for a day or two and then torch it up.


----------



## Bomber (Jul 7, 2007)

I love the packaging! I almost wanted to throw the whole box in my cooler :tu

I'll fire this baby up this weekend.


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Got mine today too! Excellent packaging! I too want to give this baby the benefit of the doubt and give her a few days in the humi! :ss


 Didn't get mine yet but looking forward to it. Going to do the same, but going to let it rest in my humi for at least 2weeks to give it a good review.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

Got mine today, real nice package. It feels like it should sleep for a while before a review.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone else think that these smell great?


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Got mine today also. Great packaging. Yes, they do smell good.

Thanks again


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I just got mine and it's resting in the humi...proabably get smoked next week


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

SWEET PACKAGING! Got mine today, it will die by the weekend:tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Got mine today too. Loved the packaging, it looks good, and smells even better. I'll give it a day or two to rest, and I'll try and fire it up by Friday. I'm probably starting to sound like a broken record, but thanks again for setting this up for all of us!:ss
Adam


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I got mine and DID put the whole thing in the humi...

You'll get a review from me soon. I smoked number one at the WNY Herf (pics in that thread) but I have a second and I want to go through two before I write an official review.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

Received mine today also! I'm gonna let it nap for about 7 days, then see if it tastes as good as it looks and smells:ss


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

I also got mine today. I too along with everyone else love the presentation. Even the wife commented on how good it smells. I will likely give it a couple weeks in the humi before firing it up. Can't wait to do a review.:ss


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

I received mine yesterday as well... 1st id like to thank you once again, nice looking cigar with some beautiful presentation...however I noticed some wrapper damage in the second third of the cigar under the Teds paper sleeve, almost like it was chipped off. But I think she'll smoke ok the binder doesn't appear to be effected? I dont mean to "pick" on a free cigar...but thats why where here....right? :ss

I'm gonna let it sit a few weeks and give it a try.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Coz77 said:


> I received mine yesterday as well... 1st id like to thank you once again, nice looking cigar with some beautiful presentation...however I noticed some wrapper damage in the second third of the cigar under the Teds paper sleeve, almost like it was chipped off. But I think she'll smoke ok the binder doesn't appear to be effected? I dont mean to "pick" on a free cigar...but thats why where here....right? :ss
> 
> I'm gonna let it sit a few weeks and give it a try.


Got mine yesterday too, but I too had damage to the wrapper from what looks to be caused from the lower sleeve they attach to the cigar. Smells great and looks great. Packaging is nice although I think the bigger paper sleeve may cause them problems over time. I too want to give it time to adjust in the humidor as it seemed a little dry. Can't wait to try it though! Thanks again!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

Got mine in the mail. I'm very impressed with the packaging. 

I'll let it rest for a bit before I light her up. I'm the best best review giver, but I'll try my hardest since I got a free cigar out of the deal, and from the looks and smell of it, a high quality one at that.

Funny thing is the day before this showed up in the mail, I saw these for sale at my local B&M. So if anyone needs more, I can swing by and pick them up for you.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Posted my review folks!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Got mine today, the box is cool... I did see what happened to the Ted's at the WNY Herf... not pretty at all.

We shall see...


----------



## Jason_of_Texas (Jun 20, 2007)

Neat little box! Gonna let it rest for a few days,sat. it shall meet its firey death!


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

I too received mine today. I'm quite impressed with everything about this cigar. I'm also gonna let it sleep for a week or so until I torch it  

Thank you very very much.


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

My Wife called me and said that it arrived today. I am going to let it rest at least untill the weekend before I try it.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine came today. Very impressed with the packaging. Somebody earned their money on this one. The cigar has a great aroma. Looking forward to trying it in a couple days. :tu

Here are a couple shots for those who missed this deal


----------



## netminder (Apr 22, 2007)

Got mine today! Very nice package! I will let it set for a week or two before lighting that sucker up...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Magnificent packaging. You only get one shot at a first impression......VERY WELL DONE!

Removed the lower sleeve and it slightly tore the wrapper. 

I will let it set for a few days before I review it very, very carefully. :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Got mine today.

All I can say so far is that I'm very impressed with the presentation. Nice packaging and a nice looking cigar.

I'm going to let it rest for a day or two before I smoke it though.

So far so good though.

Thanks.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Recieved mine today, also. Nice. I'll smoke this, on the weekend and post my review. Thanks!!:tu:ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Got mine yesterday, I'm going to let it rest before I light it up... Thanks! :ss


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

I just received mine. I agree, the presentation is very good. It smells good, I'll probably light it up sometime this weekend.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. The presentation is very nice and the cigar smells nice. There is a green spot near the cap, but that doesn't bother me too much. I may fire it up tonight after work if I have time.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I received mine yesterday also. Agreed, the presentation was excellent. There was some flaking on the wrapper but it will be smokable. It does not seem too dry, but did flake a little under wrapped around foot. I was very careful after seeing others were having this happen. I will let it sit for a day or two and fire it up on Saturday. Thanks for the freebee!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got mine today, not going to go into the presentation but the cigar seemed pretty dry, it has some issues with the wrapper but still smoke-able, around the foot of the cigar is where most of the wrapper damage is. I will probably let this one sit at least a week hopefully two before smoking. Thanks again for getting this together for us.


----------



## BroNeilson (Mar 1, 2007)

Got mine today, nice presentation. Thankfully wasn't dry and in perfect condition, going to give it a couple weeks before review/smoking it. Do it w/ all meh sticks.
p


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Arrived 10/23 and picked it up today. Impressive packaging; really quite profession and left a good impression in my mind. Well protected as well. Smells delicious and looks great great, with no overall structural damage from shipping. Cap was a bit rough, but I don't really care; that gets cut off anyway. I'll let it sit for a bit then submit a review.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Received earlier this week. Agree with what has already been said about packaging. It will be a while before I can post a review, but I will. Thanks again for this opportunity.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Got mine a couple days ago. Nice packaging and cigar arrived in excellent condition.

Letting it have a week in the wine-a-dor before smoking.

Are we reallly going to have 100 reviews of this cigar? Remember, that was part of the deal.


----------



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

Got mine yesterday. I will let it rest for awhile before I smoke it to make sure the cigar is in tip-top shape:ss


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Are we reallly going to have 100 reviews of this cigar? Remember, that was part of the deal.


We definitely need to keep it to one thread if they are posted publicly.:ss


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Very sleek packaging. I would like to compare the marketing to the AF line. I have yet to smoke the stick as I am waiting for it to get over the JET LAG  then I will set it on fire. If the stick matches the box then I suspect a great cigar. I will let everyone know by Tuesday as I am a weekend warrior when it comes to smoking.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Posted my review to Smoked's thread.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Sawyer said:


> Posted my review to Smoked's thread.


I got mine several days ago and agree with most people; the presentation is great. The cap looks a little rough, and there is a huge vein running down one side. I'm going to let it sit for a while.
Should we all add our reviews to the thread Smoked started?


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

Razorhog said:


> ... Should we all add our reviews to the thread Smoked started?


Seems like a good idea. That's where I posted my review.


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got mine today, again the packaging was awesome, the cigar looks good & smells great. I will let it rest a few days and then fire it up. Thanks for letting me be apart of this.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

damn, wish I would have gotten my internet set up at the new house sooner! I'll have to check out the reviews and see what everyone is saying about um.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like a nice package! I can't believe I missed out on this offer . WTG putting this together!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Waiting for the last 25 to be shipped, looking forwaard to getting mine. I will not read any of the reviews until I have posted my own to ensure that my review is in no way biased.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Can't wait to get mine. This really reminds me of my beta-testing days, waiting for the disk to arrive...


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn missed out on this one.


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

just brought mine inside from the elements. nice packaging, nice looking smoke.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do believe the last 25 have been sent out. TX_toker got his today and he was in the last group.

Infin1ty, yourchoice, and Jbailey don't fret. I do believe the Ted's rep was going to do more offers after the initial handouts and reviews get completed.



stig said:


> Waiting for the last 25 to be shipped, looking forwaard to getting mine. I will not read any of the reviews until I have posted my own to ensure that my review is in no way biased.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

A super big mega fancy box arrived holding 1 cigar in an equally fancy inner tubo box. I suspect the packaging cost 3X what the cigar did. 

The cigar smells very good, and it arrived in good shape. The huge band around the foot is unusual but it slid off easily.

I think I will probably smoke it Wednesday or Thursday morning. From comments about its mildness so far I suspect it is going to be a candidate for morning smoke.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Received mine today, I'll give it a week or so before firing it up. Like everyone sadi, the packaging is great, hope the cigar is too!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

smokin' machinist said:


> Received mine today, I'll give it a week or so before firing it up. Like everyone sadi, the packaging is great, hope the cigar is too!


Me too! I was afraid mine got lost, but it is in the humi getting ready.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Got mine today. Very nice packaging. This is what a cigar would be packaged like if it were made by Apple.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine was in the mail today. It's recovering in the Humi and we'll light it up sometime next w/e.:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Got mine today, I will give it a week or so then fire it up!:ss
Damn, I'm gonna have to make room if I get a box of these!!!:tu


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

I saw a pic of the packaging. Can anyone post a pic of the stick itself?


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

ramblinsmoke said:


> I saw a pic of the packaging. Can anyone post a pic of the stick itself?


Plenty of them in the review thread.


----------



## ramblinsmoke (May 30, 2007)

Glacierman said:


> Plenty of them in the review thread.


Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Received! Thanks!! :tu


----------



## virginia_dave (May 8, 2007)

I received mine today, neat packaging. Many thanks..!!

A small blemish near the cap and a vein running from about inch 1 to about inch 4, I do not expect any burn issues. The cigar felt firm without being too hard and the wrapper was probably the smoothest I have ever felt. 

I will put it in the humidor for a couple of weeks before lighting up.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Got mine today. Nice package. A bit of a rip in the wrapper near the head, but not too terrible. 

Looking forward to lighting it up.

D


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Finally sparked my Ted's last night. I had completely forgotten about this little guy in my humidor until I went to the local b+m and saw that it was being carried by them. This must be a good sign for the brand :bl Congrats. 

So I lit up the cigar and was surprized to find a nice nutty earthy taste. Very happy with the flavor profile but it faded within 5 or so puffs. It remained very bland for the remainder of the cigar. If I could compare this cigar to any other I would pick the rocky patel Connecticut. I cigar that just left me wanting more flavor. My Ted's was stored at 67% for approx 6 months before being burned. The amount of humidor time left me expecting a little bit more out of it. 

Overall it wasn't a bad cigar. Im not sure how much these retail for so I can't comment on the value of it. I know you can't beat free tho :tu 
Thank you very much for letting me be a part of this review!


Edit: Just realized I post this in the wrong thread if a Mod can move it. I thought I was in the review thread, sorry!


----------

